# أحد الكنوز



## ++sameh++ (5 مارس 2006)

*"لا تهتموا لحياتكم...لا للاكل ولاللباس ولا للجسد ... لا تهتموا للغد "(مت 6 :24-34)*​
*إن إنجيل هذا الأحد يدعو لتسليم الحياة للآب وعدم الإهتمام(حمل الهم)والسبب فى عدم الإهتمام هو ان "اباكم السماوى يعلم انكم تحتاجون الي هذه كلها" (مت 6 :32)*



*ان** الهنا يدعونا الى وضوح الرؤيا وعدم التعريج بين الفرقتين فالإنسان لا يمكن ان يعبد ربين الله والمال - المال رب !!!*

*+ فى أول الرحلة الله يسألنى : انت تعبد كم إله؟ هل بالحقيقة تؤمن بإله واحد ؟ ... الله ام المال ؟ الله ام الجسد ؟ الله ام اللبس ؟ الله ام المظاهر ؟ الله ام الذات ؟*
*+ والتعليمات الأولى فى أول هذه الرحلة هى :*
*1- **وضوح** الرؤيا "اطلبوا ملكوت الله وبره(فقط)"*
*2- **لا تهتموا بالغد .*
*هذه تعليمات اساسيه للسائرين فى رحلة الصوم –إنهم يطلبون ملكوت الله وبره ... والباقى يزداد هم يسيرون بلا هم .*
*فالله هو حياتهم ونور طريقهم وقوتهم ومعونتهم .**.. إنها خطوات ثابتة وقوية نحو الحياة الأبدية التى نعيشها الآن بلا هم ولا تعريج .*
*إن الوصية المسيحية مملوءه **بالمجازفة ولكن ضمانها رعاية الآب** .** فالمرأة التى أعطت الفلسين جازفت بقوتها والصوم يحاربنا فيه الشيطان بأننا نجازف بحاجات الحسد والقلق على الصحه والجسد والعطاء فيه مجازفه بالمال*
*أخى** إن أبانا السماوى يدعوك الى الحياة المطمئنه فى رعايته وتنفيذ الآيه . لا تهتموا بالغد جسديا و نفسيا و روحيا . *

*تدريب الإسبوع *
*إن تدريب اسبوع الكنوز هو التسليم الكامل لرعاية ووصية الآب.* 


معلش اخى سامح اضطريت لتكبير الخط لتسهيل الرؤيه :t14:​​


----------



## blackguitar (5 مارس 2006)

*اخى الحبيب سامح *
*بالفعل اريد ان اشكرك على هذا الكلام الروحى الجميل الرائع الذى فبساطته وصغره ملىء بالمواعظ*
*الرب يبارك حياتك دائما*


----------



## ++sameh++ (12 مارس 2006)

*شكراً أخى الحبيب بلاك جيتار على تشجيعك المستمر لى ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## Bichoy08 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أحد الكنوز*

شكرًا يا أخ سامح على هذه الكلما ت القليلة الغنيةب معانيها
أنا أعتذر  لأني سمحت لنفسي إني أخدها و  أعمل بها  presentation على الpower point و عرضتها في إجتماع 
أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى و اشتركت بسبب هذه الكلمات و أحييك عليها و بطلب منك أنك تكمل و تعمل نبذات عن باقي أسابيع الصوم المقدس
سامحني


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

جميل يا سامح

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

رااااااااائع يا سامح 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------

